# MPE Util for Ableton Live (MIDI Remote Script)



## Juhot (Jan 7, 2018)

I've been developing "MPE Util" MIDI Remote Script for Ableton Live 9 and 10b. It helps a bit when using MPE controller with Live, by automating the creation and handling of the tracks for independent MIDI channels. It's nothing like a proper MPE support, but a workflow improvement still.

You can try it out (it's free and open source), info, instructions and the script can be found from github:
https://github.com/juhot/MPE_Util (I'll fix the link when I have enough posts here! In the meanwhile, would someone be kind enough to post the full url?)

I'd be interested to know if someone starts using the script, please post a reply if you do! 

Cheers

[edit 2.7.2018, added link and "it's free" note]


----------



## gamma-ut (Jan 7, 2018)

Going to give it a try. Thanks

In the meantime, a clickable link: https://github.com/juhot/MPE_Util


----------



## Juhot (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks for the link!

By the way, if someone tries the script with other MPE controllers than Seaboard Rise, please let me know if it works (it should, if you update conf.txt). I'll update the list in the Readme.

There's some discussion on Ableton Forums - Tips and Tricks as well.


----------



## n9n9n9 (Mar 4, 2018)

THIS IS BRILLIANT. I had set up templates to do most of the this work but still was stuck click clicking on each output from a MIDI channel when I would change instruments (or racks, as it were)

Fantastic work!


----------



## n9n9n9 (Mar 4, 2018)

(now if I only had a way to make a 16 part Kontakt multi automatically.... )


----------



## dathyr1 (Mar 4, 2018)

I am new to Ableton and have Ableton 10 live. Is the Python you mention, is this a scripting editor that is built within Ableton 10? This maybe a little over my head to try, even though i have done a little coding in Kontakt script editor.
I do have a couple of MPE devices.

thank you,
Dave


----------



## Juhot (Mar 5, 2018)

dathyr1, Live supports MIDI Remote Scripts written in Python. Primary function of the scripts is to enable various functionalities (such as sliders, buttons, lighting of buttons..) of varying MIDI Controllers to work out-of-the-box within Live. One does not have to edit the scripts to use them, it's enough to copy a new script to Live's MIDI Remote Scripts -folder, and enable the script from Live's preferences (more in README.md).

So one does not need any Python experience to use a MIDI Remote Script  To configure MPE Util, one can edit the conf.txt -file with any text editor. The file itself (and readme) contain instructions. On the other hand, anyone can edit the scripts if they like. Python code may be edited with text editor and it's recompiled when Live set is created or loaded.


----------



## Juhot (Jun 19, 2018)

I just updated the script a bit, now the number of the MPE channel tracks can be defined by adding a number after the postfix, e.g. "-creatempe8". Please let me know if you find any issues 

The link from the second post of this thread is still valid.


----------



## n9n9n9 (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm trying to get this work on a fresh install. Live 10. And... it isn't working reliably. When I change the name of a track to blah-creatempe or blah-creatempe4 the track name is reset, MIDI in is set to none and then nothing further happens. Could there be a new bug? How do I troubleshoot?


----------



## Juhot (Jul 1, 2018)

n9n9n9, the behavior you described certainly sounds like it would be a bug. Should be fixable though, but I'm gonna need some more information on this:

I assume you're using the newest version of the script (19. June)? Would you be able to send me your Live log-file (or parts of it containing the remote script errors)? It would be optimal if you could:
1) start Live
2) reproduce the buggish behavior
3) close Live
4) and finally seek the logfile (the errors should be near the end of the file. I'm interested in lines containing phrase 'MPE_Util'):
-Windows - C:\Users\[username]\AppData\Roaming\Ableton\Live x.x.x\Preferences\Log.txt
-Mac - /Users/[username]/Library/Preferences/Ableton/Live x.x.x/Log.txt

Thanks


----------



## n9n9n9 (Jul 1, 2018)

I got it working. It was my fault -- my Seaboard wasn't on and so the script had nothing to do. Thank you very much for the reply.


----------

